# Horror Trivia - Need Advice



## ScreamReaper (Feb 21, 2010)

So we're thinking about starting a bar trivia add-on to Rocky Mountain Terror. It would be all horror trivia, and we're going to call it TERROR Trivia. Just wondering if anyone has any advice for us. Either on the horror trivia itself, or about the trivia business in general. Any advice you could give that would give us a greater chance of success would be greatly appreciated.

THANKS!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Don't really have any advice for you, but it sounds like a kick-ass and fun idea. Good luck!


----------

